# A new addition.



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just when I thought we had settled into our new flat with the four pesky rats and Curtis the moody rabbit we got a text off a friend asking if we had room for a mouse, sadly I told him there was no way we could have another animal...

Who am I kidding, I couldn't say no! So here is the newly renamed Elephant:


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Aww hes cute. How come they didnt want him anymore ? 
Love the name  Good pic of him too !


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Truckle said:


> Aww hes cute. How come they didnt want him anymore ?
> Love the name  Good pic of him too !


Well, he'd been given the mouse by a friend who had cats and so couldn't keep it (why they had a mouse in the first place I really don't know), my friend is having to move back to his dads house and isn't allowed to keep mousey. I've got rats and a rabbit (and I'm a massive softie) so he asked if we could adopt the mouse (at this stage I don't know if its a boy or girl, I haven't tried to look in all honesty). I'd decided to call it elephant before I saw it, but I think it was definitely appropriate!

I'm surprised at how friendly it is, it's quite happy to sit in your hand and pose!









It's cage was absolutely stinking when he brought it round, so I've had it apart and given it a good clean. I've also replaced the saw dust with carefresh bedding, I dont know whether mice are as vulnerable to dust as the rats but it should smell less than sawdust! Here's a photo of it all nice and clean, it's a habitrail mini, seems absolutely tiny compared to the rats cage, is it big enough? 









I'll be honest I don't know much about mice! Also is kitchen roll ok for it to make a bed with?


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Aww he so gorgeous, love the pose  I'm not surprised you gave in 

I would say the cage was a little small, Im not sure which would best, I'm a rat person myself too, but Im sure someone on here can tell you one more suitable, I would say the bigger the better ! Just make sure the bar gaps are small to make sure he doesnt escape.
Is that a wire wheel he has in his cage ? I think those ones are unsafe as tails can be caught in the spokes. Also I would suggest placing the bottle on the outside, although as Im typing this I take it that the spout might not fit through the bars ? If it does, I'd move it as I'm thinking mice like chewing just like my gerbils who used to go through tons of water bottles when they used to placed in easy reach of their teeth 

Kitchen roll should be fine, I give some to my rats who snatch it from my hands and run off to shred it to sleep on. I also use [email protected] paper flakes. A big bag of this lasts me ages.

I've been calling him a he, I would look and see what he is although his name is good for either  I'm not sure if you can introduce a friend to him easily so I hope someone on here has the answer to this


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw Elephant is gorgeous! 

not entirely sure on the suitability of a habitrail for mice but have used them before in the past for robos and can often pick up lots of add-ons very cheaply on ebay, could even get another cage and connect them with tubes to provide more living space. by the time I had finished the set up with mine for my robos it was a game of hunt the hamster!


----------

